# New MHC Announcements!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Greetings Haunters!

As the weekend of July 22-24 approaches, the organizers of the Midwest Haunters Convention continue to add more exciting events to the show schedule!

First, an important reminder: As of July 1st most of the discounts will be ending. This includes all of the early registration discounts for the seminars, vendor spaces, and hotel rooms. Also, everyone registering by July 1 will receive a jumbo tote bag; courtesy of Bloody Mary and the official MHC soundtrack, Rest In P13ces. Please register now to receive these incentives and discounts before they are gone!

MHC is proud to welcome ScreamPass as a Title Sponsor. Joining Scareparts, the gang at ScreamPass are excited to be involved in bringing you a great weekend. We would also like to welcome HauntCon as a sponsor of the Friday evening reception. Continuing the new tradition of cross-promotion, MHC is happy to have HauntCon involved.

Speaking of the Friday evening activities, we have a new addition to round out the evening. We start with a welcome reception at the Radisson hotel and then proceed to the open house at Scareparts and an after-hours sale/reception at Costume Specialists (everything 20% off). At 9 pm The House of Nightmares will open their doors ($15 per person). This attraction is housed in a 130 year old building and it’s a must see while in Central Ohio.

We’re offering a bus tour of these activies. The bus will depart the Radisson hotel at 6 pm, making stops at Scareparts, Costume Specialists and The House of Nightmares. It will return to the hotel around midnight. Cost will be $30 per person and includes admission to the haunt. You’re welcome to drive the tour yourself, but we think the bus will be more enjoyable for everyone! The Friday evening events are each about 30 minutes to an hour apart geographically.

MHC is also pleased to announce that the Lodge Bar Columbus is hosting our Saturday Masquerade Party and Ms. Scary Pageant. Once again; admission to the party is free to all MHC participants, but they will admit the public for a cover charge. Plan on coming out and showing off your scariest costumes and having a little October fun in July!

Please see www.midwesthauntersconvention.com for more details or call Barry at 614-361-1466.

***Just Added*** Plan to stay around Sunday afternoon for a Spooky Magic workshop with Magic Mike. This four hour class will start right after the auction. Magic Mike will show you how to entertain your visitors with cue line scary tricks. See details about this workshop and several other pre and post convention optional classes at the MHC website.


----------

